# Pesos to USD's



## Brindacool (Sep 9, 2016)

What's the quickest and simplest way to exchange pesos to us dollars?


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Brindacool said:


> What's the quickest and simplest way to exchange pesos to us dollars?


The best way I can think of, from here NOB, would be in an airport currency exchange where you should be able to readily exchange almost any currency in the world - and where the rates are clearly posted.

Beyond that, you could go to a bank, but I don't know how much of a pain that process would be with or without an account. Hang on, there should be others who will weigh in with other or better suggestions. It looks like you're going against the trend, so Good Luck!


----------



## canam99 (Nov 24, 2016)

*pesos to dollars*

there are cambios or currency exchange places every where plus banks


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Airport currency exchanges tend to have the most competitive rates. Also, they are all located together with the rates clearly posted, so you can take 5 minutes to check them all and then choose the one with the best rate for your transaction.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

canam99 said:


> there are cambios or currency exchange places every where plus banks


A slight correction to avoid confusion. That should be "casas de cambio".


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Brindacool said:


> What's the quickest and simplest way to exchange pesos to us dollars?


Depends - do these pesos you want to convert fit in your wallet ?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Some people would say "Buy drugs in MX and sell them in US" but it does carry risks just as any currency transaction.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

baldilocks said:


> Some people would say "Buy drugs in MX and sell them in US" but it does carry risks just as any currency transaction.


Sure - or perhaps silver libertads (more legal) ...


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Pesos to Dollars...?*



canam99 said:


> there are cambios or currency exchange places every where plus banks


The last few times I've been in Mexico (since 2013) it has been next to impossible to do change dollars to pesos because it was supposedly illegal (anti-cartel legislation) to exchange them in large quantities south of the border. The only place I could make limited exchanges ($100 to $300) was at Banco Azteca / Elektra, and that was not a sure thing (read "PAIN" & expensive exchange rate). Without an account in any banks it was pointless to even ask; everywhere else refused to engage me, except where we used dollar bills for tips.

Except for in the airports, I would imagine that it would be the same thing trying to exchange pesos for dollars, no?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Howler said:


> The last few times I've been in Mexico (since 2013) it has been next to impossible to do change dollars to pesos because it was supposedly illegal (anti-cartel legislation) to exchange them in large quantities south of the border. The only place I could make limited exchanges ($100 to $300) was at Banco Azteca / Elektra, and that was not a sure thing (read "PAIN" & expensive exchange rate). Without an account in any banks it was pointless to even ask; everywhere else refused to engage me, except where we used dollar bills for tips.
> 
> Except for in the airports, I would imagine that it would be the same thing trying to exchange pesos for dollars, no?


Maybe five years ago, I changed dollars to pesos for a friend. We tried several banks and casas de cambio. The only way we could do it was to deposit the dollars in my Mexican bank account, then I could withdraw pesos. The amount was $1107 mxn. I don't remember the dollar amount but it must have been $100.

I suppose the best way to change pesos to dollars would be to deposit the pesos in a Mexican bank account, then use a debit card on that bank to withdraw dollars from an ATM when in the US or Panama. Not very convenient unless one already has a Mexican bank account and plans to be in the US.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> Maybe five years ago, I changed dollars to pesos for a friend. We tried several banks and casas de cambio. The only way we could do it was to deposit the dollars in my Mexican bank account, then I could withdraw pesos. The amount was $1107 mxn. I don't remember the dollar amount but it must have been $100.
> 
> I suppose the best way to change pesos to dollars would be to deposit the pesos in a Mexican bank account, then use a debit card on that bank to withdraw dollars from an ATM when in the US or Panama. Not very convenient unless one already has a Mexican bank account and plans to be in the US.


It really depends on the amount - which is why I asked if the pesos could fit in a wallet. Who knows - @brindacool may simply have 500 pesos left over from his/her latest Mexican vacation... If we were talking a million Mexican pesos I would take a totally different approach.


----------

